# K.C. Herf 4-22-06



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I was thinking of starting a Herf in K.C. on 4-22-06. CAO is going to have an open house at Outlaw Cigar Company in K.C. the same day. I was going to go up to K.C. for the weekend and thought that this would be a perfect time for a herf. Is anyone interested?


----------



## cf2112 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm in KC often and would be a definate maybe


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i normally go whenever they have something, and have organized past KC herfs...

are you from the KC area?


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm from Wichita but I'm going to be in K.C. that weekend. I thought that it would be a great weekend to Herf. It would be my first. Might as well start it off with some CAO's.


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

IHT - I'm not sure if I can make the 4-22 at Outlaw but we need another herf in KC.


----------



## tetraplegic (Jan 15, 2006)

wish i were closer! it'd be a 12 hour drive from here :-(


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

rkt said:


> IHT - I'm not sure if I can make the 4-22 at Outlaw but we need another herf in KC.


i still need to get you those photos of your cars back!!! :c 
i thought about it yesterday as i left work.
sorry about that.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

KC herf should be doable, but 4/22 is weekend of the wifey's b-day so I'll have to pass on this one.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

rkt said:


> IHT - I'm not sure if I can make the 4-22 at Outlaw but we need another herf in KC.


hey guys count me in but april is out for me 
work commitments

but dang i had a good time last year

lynn been whinin about gettin out there as well
she wants to see tater! (tater = the youngest attendee ever at any of the LoLH's)

k


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Come on over! We will have a herf on the patio. Get Jake and Kaeta too.
I have PM'ed Jake but he has not stopped by.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

rkt said:


> Come on over! We will have a herf on the patio. Get Jake and Kaeta too.
> I have PM'ed Jake but he has not stopped by.


Are you going to the Outlaw CAO open house? I'm coming up from Wichita for the event.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

I've never been up to Outlaw but would probably be interested in attending an event.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I will check to see if I could make this event.
So far there isn't much planned for me in april,
so i will see what i can do


----------

